# FLOATING Bath Bombs?



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone here have any real information on what makes a bath bomb float vs sink? I've been making hearty sinkers for a while now but I'm curious to see if I can make floaters! 

I use coconut oil and rubbing alcohol as my liquid, I use cornstarch as I've heard that can help it float but I'm not so sure that's true.. So far I've gotten some little ones to float, but that's probably because of their weight--or lack of.

Does anyone have a "floater" recipe they've been using? I'd be so thankful if you were to share it, just so I can see if anything big is different between them.

my recipe is generally-
2 Baking Soda
1 Citric Acid
1 Cornstarch and other fillers (sometimes I like to use coffee grounds or coco)
4-6 TBSP coconut oil (depending on how moisturizing I want them)
25-40 Essential Oil drops (depending on the scent's strength)

I will love any and all information and suggestions.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 2, 2017)

I might be wrong - and given I have a love/hate relationship with bath bombs - but I think its the coconut oil thats making them sink.


----------



## icg (Mar 3, 2017)

It's probably the amount of coconut oil and the size of the bath bomb. Cornstarch does help it float, I've noticed a decrease from 10oz to 8oz when I added the cornstarch to mine. I'm pretty sure if you add half to two-thirds the amount of coconut oil you're adding and still be able to mold it properly. Also, there are special molds that help them float, but didn't test one out yet. Also, try packing them more loosely.


----------



## Luviesmom (Mar 3, 2017)

"my recipe is generally-
2 Baking Soda
1 Citric Acid
1 Cornstarch and other fillers (sometimes I like to use *coffee grounds *or coco)
4-6 TBSP coconut oil (depending on how moisturizing I want them)
25-40 Essential Oil drops "

I think I would totally drop coffee grounds.


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 4, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> I think I would totally drop coffee grounds.



Is there a reason, Luviesmom? 
I like to make exfoliating coffee scrub bombs. The coconut oil makes it all stick to the skin and exfoliating is a breeze  smells so nice and some say the caffeine soaks into the skin and increases elasticity


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 4, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> I might be wrong - and given I have a love/hate relationship with bath bombs - but I think its the coconut oil thats making them sink.



Hmmm this could very well be true... do you think any other oils or butters would float a little better?


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 4, 2017)

jeeringtheartist said:


> exfoliating coffee scrub bombs.



Do you scrub while th bomb is fizzing? Isn't that just a foaming scrub? This seems a bit confusing to me but if you explain it, it will probably click and make sense.


Without knowing what a "scrub bomb" is the coffee just adds weight and another thing to clean out of the tub.


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 4, 2017)

So, I tried making a recipe forgoing the oils altogether. 
They still sank.
Maybe it's the way I'm packing these things? I like to pack as much in as possible, but maybe that's not the best way.
Any packing advice?


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 4, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Do you scrub while th bomb is fizzing? Isn't that just a foaming scrub? This seems a bit confusing to me but if you explain it, it will probably click and make sense.
> 
> 
> Without knowing what a "scrub bomb" is the coffee just adds weight and another thing to clean out of the tub.



Nope! Once all fizzed the grounds will stick to you (and, unfortunately, the side of your tub) you can scrub away and relax and finish up with a quick rinse in the shower once you're done.  I know some people hate cleaning up the tub afterwards but rinsing off your body and the tub at the same time isn't such a big deal to me.  Everyone I give them to I tell for sure they'll have to rinse the tub afterwards  I love the exfoliation though


----------



## Luviesmom (Mar 5, 2017)

"Is there a reason, Luviesmom? 
I like to make exfoliating coffee scrub bombs. "

Yes, have reasons. If I have time to take a bath, it should be fun or relaxing. I don't want to fish petals from the drain or scrub coffee grounds from tub or from my body/hair. I do not believe the amount of coffee grounds in a bath bomb could have any therapeutic value. Just my opinion.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 5, 2017)

jeeringtheartist said:


> Nope! Once all fizzed the grounds will stick to you (and, unfortunately, the side of your tub) you can scrub away and relax and finish up with a quick rinse in the shower once you're done.



I thought that's the direction you were headed in. One of my cats chooses bath time to get some 1 on 1 with mom so if I add too much I get to clean up kitty puke later in the day. It's easier to control kitty contact if there are two separate products.


----------



## Saipan (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't think dropping the oils will help.  I think they are the key.  You have to whip them.


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 5, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I thought that's the direction you were headed in. One of my cats chooses bath time to get some 1 on 1 with mom so if I add too much I get to clean up kitty puke later in the day. It's easier to control kitty contact if there are two separate products.



That's a good tip! Thanks


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 5, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> "Is there a reason, Luviesmom?
> I like to make exfoliating coffee scrub bombs. "
> 
> Yes, have reasons. If I have time to take a bath, it should be fun or relaxing. I don't want to fish petals from the drain or scrub coffee grounds from tub or from my body/hair. I do not believe the amount of coffee grounds in a bath bomb could have any therapeutic value. Just my opinion.



That's a good tip, thanks for your opinion! I know cleaning the tub after certainly isn't for everyone (no one, maybe) and with this one you do have to be careful not to get your hair in.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 7, 2017)

That sounds like a LOT of oil.  I use 2 tablespoons with six cups BS and three cups CA.  My bombs spin and float.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 7, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> I might be wrong - and given I have a love/hate relationship with bath bombs - but I think its the coconut oil thats making them sink.


 

I agree with this.  Coconut oil makes them very heavy.  

I found at my local store 100% processed coconut, vitamin E, and argan oil, that I would never use in the soaps, but are amazing for the bombs, and way lighter.


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 12, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I agree with this. Coconut oil makes them very heavy.
> 
> I found at my local store 100% processed coconut, vitamin E, and argan oil, that I would never use in the soaps, but are amazing for the bombs, and way lighter.


 
Thanks! Maybe I'll try experimenting with different oils. I made one batch without ANY oils though and they STILL sank. Maybe I need oils but a less dense oil? 

I actually did manage to change my recipe and finally get them to float. I used much more cornstarch and packed them a lot lighter.



kdaniels8811 said:


> That sounds like a LOT of oil. I use 2 tablespoons with six cups BS and three cups CA. My bombs spin and float.


 
Do you use cornstarch as well? Or any other type of filler?


----------



## MSALOHANC (Mar 13, 2017)

*Atten:  Bath Bomb Makers*

How do you dry your bath bombs?


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 14, 2017)

MSALOHANC said:


> How do you dry your bath bombs?



I just leave them to sit on the kitchen table for a couple days.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 14, 2017)

when you want floating bb add 1 tbsp of light oil on each cup of dry powder.  then do not pack to tight


----------



## Kelley (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm still testing this so can't give exact recipe yet. However, I have found that coloured embeds I made to give a fun firework effect makes them float. I make butter bombs. My let ingredients consist only of Shea butter, cocoa butter and sweet almond oil in the actual bomb and I sometimes add cornstarch but not always. The embeds I make are basic bath bomb recipe with glycerin as my wet ingredient. A couple of embeds one in either half gives me floating spinning bath bombs but I don't know why!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 14, 2017)

MSALOHANC said:


> How do you dry your bath bombs?


 
Personally I leave mine on the table over a sheet of wax paper for almost a week.

I think the longer you wait, the harder they get.:mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 18, 2017)

I made a demo of one of mine.  I love using plastic molds instead of making them round, although sometimes I do make the balls.  Please forgive my horrible cinematographic skills, and the horrible reflection of the shades.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/suntradetoo/33347646172/in/dateposted/


----------



## Omneya (Mar 18, 2017)

Packing to tight can make them sink too. It is not always the recipe, it can be the technique...that is just my opinion.


----------

